# Carhart?



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

In 2009 I was on a western horse show here in Sweden, there was some salesmen there and I bought a jacket of the brand Carhart there. I have been using that jacket since then and really like it, good quality and has withstood a lot of wear & tear. 

But it is kind of gettting to the point were I has to replace it soon, and Im just checking here, is carhart still an ok brand? Things change and if I want that brand I must order online to get one. 

So, any opinions, as it is an american brand?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> In 2009 I was on a western horse show here in Sweden, there was some salesmen there and I bought a jacket of the brand Carhart there. I have been using that jacket since then and really like it, good quality and has withstood a lot of wear & tear.
> 
> But it is kind of gettting to the point were I has to replace it soon, and Im just checking here, is carhart still an ok brand? Things change and if I want that brand I must order online to get one.
> 
> So, any opinions, as it is an american brand?


I'm just a poor, old ******* and can't afford that brand. A lot of the people at work use that brand and stick with it.

A couple of the most outdoorsy types who demand clothing that can hang with them buy from this company:

https://www.duluthtrading.com/


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

They make top quality clothing at top price.

I have pants and jackets from them bought locally.

Farmers and blue collar workers (me) buy them, very durable.

I wait until the end of season and by when on sale at about 30% off at the local tractor/general store.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Yep Carhart still a great brand


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

My entire family wears carhart. I don't think you are allowed to farm in this area unless you have one. 

Just kidding. 

In our area the women wear them as dress clothes for church.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good solid brand.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Denton said:


> I'm just a poor, old ******* and can't afford that brand. A lot of the people at work use that brand and stick with it.
> 
> A couple of the most outdoorsy types who demand clothing that can hang with them buy from this company:
> 
> https://www.duluthtrading.com/


Well, it was not cheap that is true, but that is pefectly fine if one get quality, but I have had experiences with brands going from high qualty to shit but remaning expensive. And that really annoys me.

will look at the site tomorrow, it is in the middle of the night here


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Carhart is seen a lot on work sights.

As posted by others Duluth trading makes some tough outstanding products
https://www.duluthtrading.com/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Carhart is seen a lot on work sights.
> 
> As posted by others Duluth trading makes some tough outstanding products
> https://www.duluthtrading.com/


Hey! My name ain't others!

Like the pine trees lining the winding road, I got a name, I got a name. :tongue-new:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

"Cotton kills"


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Carhartt is great stuff! Even their products that got farmed out to Mexico is good! I have shirts that are over 5 years old that still get worn after a bazillion trips through the washer and dryer. Their coats and coveralls are the standard that can't be beat. 

Side note: sizes tend to run a lil big so order accordingly. And Duluth is also an excellent company for durable work wear.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Ya they are extremely resilient towards daily wear and tear. I've been using my coat in the deep freeze for years now and not only is it resisting aging but it keeps me warm in -10 Fahrenheit throwing boxes around. I got an extra large thinking it would fit perfectly but it is to big for me. When I get another ill get a large. It looks sloppy but it is like a blanket when I throw the hood on.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok the last 2 cents worth...

I have 2 pair of Carhart overalls, I mean the type that you slip into that covers you from feet to neck.

IMO if you want to stay warm when the temp is above zero F you should buy the lighter weight Carharts, as if you are moving around a bit you will be golden.

If you need to stay warm below zero degrees F then get the heavy duty Carharts.

I have both pairs in the mud room, and today with the temperature around 5 degrees I took the lighter pair with a light flannel shirt and was just fine. When it gets to -10 ish degrees I put on the heavy pair but that doesn't happen much.

If you were not working and standing around, the heavy pair would serve you fine.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

I've had a Carhart vest that's more than 20 years old, I just got a new one last year so I could wear it to town... still use the other one for work.

I just got an Xmas present of a Carhart heavy coat with a hoodie, so I can be a gang member now, it replaces a leather sherpa "sears" coat that has served me well since '81.

*Rancher*


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

James m said:


> "Cotton kills"


Only if you don't pick it fast enough said the slave master . lmao


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Good brand for sure! I got to meet their CEO and others when they flew thru here last year very cool folks!!


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Very good products. You could try and order online from Marks Work Wearhouse. A Canadian company, our dollar is low right now so it may be cheaper to come out of Canada.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Yep Carhart still a great brand


Carhart stuff isn't made in the USA anymore. There are some talented kids in the Asian countries though. Carhart still has the USA price.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm sitting here typing this response in my long sleeve Carhart shirt. I continue to buy and wear their brand. Good quality, lasts longer than most comparably priced products.

1895gunner


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Can't go wrong with Carhartt. I have several items that are years old and still wear fine.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

James m said:


> "Cotton kills"


Lets make America Great Again, Lets put the Muslims in the cotton fields, and create the Carthart Dollar to replace the petro dollar.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

All the Rexall Cowyoys wear Carhart around these parts. I see the corny Diluth ads on TV a lot. They are bound to be spending the bulk of their budget on advertising. May not leave enough to concentrate on making good clothes. They may have borrowed the concept from the Orek Vacuum Cleaner company.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Carhart is for cowboys that never leave the corn rows. Nobody thats ever been off the beaten path will be caught dead in a carhart. Dont make me laugh.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I love Carhart. Dickies is a little cheaper brand, but still good stuff.


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

Been wearing Carhart pants for years. Good stuff! 
I'm all hat and no cows now, but I still work for a construction company and Carharts still seem to be the preferred choice for the dudes who actually do work for a living.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Carhart is fantastic...


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

Yep, Carhartt is great. Durable.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Drug Store Cowboys still piss of the home folks.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Drug Store Cowboys still piss of the home folks.


Yea, I can see the drug store cowboy look in the big city just to "have the look"......but here in NE Texas right in the center of the oil field, mining, industrial, service industries, Carthart is bona fide work gear , and he sign of a real working man making good wages. Even though they can be bought most everywhere, we have a Carthart store in my town.


----------



## coldbluesteel (Dec 23, 2013)

Have both Duluth and carhartt stuff. Duluth is considerably more expensive, but more durable. Nothing wrong with carhartt though.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Carhartt Jackets- the truth. Too effing stiff, uncomfortable not durable if you wash it. The original Carhartt jackets suck. Buy the time one has had enough machine washing's to be comfortable the jackets sleeves and cuffs are trashed. Don't bother telling me different Ive been wearing them for 32 years on the job! They suck!


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

My only complaint with Carhart is that even though the jacket is water resistant, the wrist and waist bands soak up the water. 

I have a Walmart jacket that is just as good as my Carhart. It's wells brand iirc. I do have a Carhart work shirt I got about 10 years ago on a jobsite when they came out. It's still as thick, and has no holes, tears or stains. It's been a damn good shirt, and I wear it a lot when I'm working on cars. 

Ymmv.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> In 2009 I was on a western horse show here in Sweden, there was some salesmen there and I bought a jacket of the brand Carhart there. I have been using that jacket since then and really like it, good quality and has withstood a lot of wear & tear.
> 
> But it is kind of gettting to the point were I has to replace it soon, and Im just checking here, is carhart still an ok brand? Things change and if I want that brand I must order online to get one.
> 
> So, any opinions, as it is an american brand?


I just traded out my old Extreme Cold-Weather parka for a Carhart Thinsulate jacket. I use it primarily for snow camping and have found it to be a damned good jacket. Mine has the hoodie. They run about $120 for a good one, but they last forever. The thinsulate version is considerably lighter than the non-thinsulate jacket.

Worth buying, damned good jackets.

Here is a pic of me in my Carhart, cold weather camping at 9600' (also pictured is my 1895


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

My friends who are mechanics all swear by their Carharts as well. never heard anyone say a bad thing about Carharts, even after seeing the price tag.

They make one that is flame resistant for welders too.
A couple of cold weather models (including the thinsulate version that I have)
All nearly indestructible.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

And here I am with mine, from my town


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

See guys, just because he's a socialist he doesn't have horns or a pointy tail. 

So didya buy the new jacket yet? It'll make you wanna go outdoors and play.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> See guys, just because he's a socialist he doesn't have horns or a pointy tail.
> 
> So didya buy the new jacket yet? It'll make you wanna go outdoors and play.


I have not bought anything yet, and Im in no hurry to do it, but I feel it is time to start looking


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

kevincali said:


> My only complaint with Carhart is that even though the jacket is water resistant, the wrist and waist bands soak up the water.
> 
> I have a Walmart jacket that is just as good as my Carhart. It's wells brand iirc. I do have a Carhart work shirt I got about 10 years ago on a jobsite when they came out. It's still as thick, and has no holes, tears or stains. It's been a damn good shirt, and I wear it a lot when I'm working on cars.
> 
> Ymmv.


I have the Walmart Walls brand as well and really like it. It has lasted me many years. Its time to buy a larger size though. I'm getting larger in size the older I get.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> My friends who are mechanics all swear by their Carharts as well. never heard anyone say a bad thing about Carharts, even after seeing the price tag.
> 
> They make one that is flame resistant for welders too.
> A couple of cold weather models (including the thinsulate version that I have)
> All nearly indestructible.


So you never wash it do you. LOL


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> So you never wash it do you. LOL


My Carhart is for camping, so it is supposed to smell like a transient. It keeps the bears away. Bears fear bums.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I just traded out my old Extreme Cold-Weather parka for a Carhart Thinsulate jacket. I use it primarily for snow camping and have found it to be a damned good jacket. Mine has the hoodie. They run about $120 for a good one, but they last forever. The thinsulate version is considerably lighter than the non-thinsulate jacket.
> 
> Worth buying, damned good jackets.
> 
> ...


Ralph.....consider seeing a doctor, perhaps he can remove that oval growth on your face?


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

These are worth checking out. I believe they are a little cheaper than Carhart. I have the jacket and it's great quality, warm but it's a bit thinner than Carhart so it's easier to move in.

Tree Climbing Pants, Tree Climbing Gear and Outdoor Clothing || Arborwear


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Do they sell any clothes for men?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Ok the last 2 cents worth...
> 
> I have 2 pair of Carhart overalls, I mean the type that you slip into that covers you from feet to neck.
> 
> ...


Ok, I'm saying bull squat to this post, actually my light duty pair is made by "Walls" and my heavy duty "I don't wear them until it is really below zero" pair is "Big Smith"

I really love these and they have kept me warm for many a long winter....

Oh .. wait... I am replying to my own post....

Errr ... never mind.


----------



## Ellipsis (Sep 9, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> In 2009 I was on a western horse show here in Sweden, there was some salesmen there and I bought a jacket of the brand Carhart there. I have been using that jacket since then and really like it, good quality and has withstood a lot of wear & tear.
> 
> But it is kind of gettting to the point were I has to replace it soon, and Im just checking here, is carhart still an ok brand? Things change and if I want that brand I must order online to get one.
> 
> So, any opinions, as it is an american brand?


I've been wearing Carhart jeans and jacket forever. Great brand.


----------

